# My cat doesn't like me anymore :(



## BlondeMoment (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone.
Bought this gorgeous little kitten - aged just 9 weeks old. He followed me everywhere and miowed if he didn't know where I was. He would always come cuddle up on my lap as soon as I sat down and was so affectionate!
He's now coming up for 6 months old and is a different creature. 

Now he just snubs me. He never sits with me, always the other side of the room, and never sits on my lap for cuddles. The only time he comes is when food is involved. And if I go to sit with him, he literally gets up and settles somewhere else! :cryin:

Of course he's going to grow up and not be so dependant on us but I feel like he doesn't even like us anymore 

Is this just a phase of him growing up or is this his adult personality developing? Because I know adult cats who you can't get off your lap and are always pleased to see you


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

It could be his teenage years or that may just be his personality. it is impossible to tell.

Getting him neutered (if he isnt already) may help.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Agree with Gloworm, that it is most probably his hormones kicking in at that age, Monty became quite aloof and distance around that age and after being done he changed back to being a cuddle monster.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I have had a few boys who seem to go through this phase during adolescence/early adulthood. We always say that they consider themselves too macho for kissing and cuddling. They generally revert back eventually to wanting love and affection, almost like they suddenly realise what they are missing and think sod this for a game of soldiers I'm having some of that lovin!:001_smile:


----------



## BlondeMoment (Feb 25, 2011)

Aw thanks guys. Hope it is just his kitty teens giving him an attitude problem. 

We're really cuddley with him still and we often pick him up for a cuddle - which he still likes sometimes so maybe there is hope lol. And he makes a fuss of us in the morning when we wake up, purring and head butting regardless of whether he has food in his bowl lol. So maybe he does love us after all. Just going through the moody teenage phase LOL

He's booked for neutering on 20th June


----------



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

He's a cat! They are sluts for the type of attention they WANT but will completely ignore you if it something you want. My boy is the same and has been for 12 years. If he wants a cuddle I can't stop him, if I want a cuddle he's nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dont worry, its like kids they are turning into teenagers and are like 'mummm I dont need you anymore!!'  :cryin:

but when his neutered hell calm down, then once he hits about 10months-12months hell turn back into his old self, thats if he doesnt do it a few weeks after being neutered! Just going on hiow Tay was!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Neutering would probably help, yes. He is going through his "James Dean" phase.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

My girl is like that, she will only come to you when she wants food, or when SHE wants a cuddle, if i pick her up she is trying to get down and hates it, she hardly ever comes up to us for a cuddle. She is such a stroppy mare!!!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

My boy cat used to be like that, it took a few months but passed, hopefully the neutering will calm it all down xxx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes welcome to the world of cats where they do what THEY want  seriously though they do tend to go through different stages. They have a teenage time where they are independent but they usually come back to being mummys/daddies babies again


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

BlondeMoment said:


> Hi everyone.
> Bought this gorgeous little kitten - aged just 9 weeks old. He followed me everywhere and miowed if he didn't know where I was. He would always come cuddle up on my lap as soon as I sat down and was so affectionate!
> He's now coming up for 6 months old and is a different creature.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my OH 

I think it's as others have said, he is going through his hormonal stage .... just be grateful he can't slam doors


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds pretty normal tbo - my cat has always been a big softy though lol - neutering does help too  plus interacting ie playing with them helps you to bond


----------



## twizzpud (Feb 20, 2013)

suzy93074 said:


> Sounds pretty normal tbo - my cat has always been a big softy though lol - neutering does help too  plus interacting ie playing with them helps you to bond


----------



## twizzpud (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all, I am here cos my young (2ish - she is a rescue) girlies affection levels have changed. Over the past few days along with her routine and I really miss her. She no longer comes to me for her early cuddle - she'd come to me, we'd have a snuggle, I'd feed her and get a cuppa, she'd then go out for an hour or two then pop in and out until around 11 then sleep for a while. She'd then be around, on and off, until evening. Lately, she's out pretty much all night and I don't see her, sometimes til late morning. She's completely disinterested in me and just then sleeps for hours and repeats the same. I hate not seeing her, so I know she's safe, for so long as she did go missing for 26 hours last year when she got stuck somewhere. I can't stop worrying the same thing has happened .


----------



## kuriouskat (Jul 6, 2021)

Neutering should help, although i've just grown to accept that with both of my cats, cuddle and fuss is on their terms not mine.


----------

